# Admins and Mods



## Romans922 (Nov 9, 2007)

On this link that we have, there is a list of Admins and Moderators. Could we add a link in their name to their profile so that we can easily and quickly contact them through PM w/o using various pages to find where one of their profile's it at to PM them?


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 22, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> On this link that we have, there is a list of Admins and Moderators. Could we add a link in their name to their profile so that we can easily and quickly contact them through PM w/o using various pages to find where one of their profile's it at to PM them?



I second the motion. All in favor say "Aye":


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea; or you can make us "buddies" for quick access.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 23, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> On this link that we have, there is a list of Admins and Moderators. Could we add a link in their name to their profile so that we can easily and quickly contact them through PM w/o using various pages to find where one of their profile's it at to PM them?



I think that's a good idea. Done.


----------

